# Rauch/Staub mit AfterEffects erzeugen



## miri4m (8. Januar 2010)

Hiho!
Weiß jemand wie ich Staub/Rauch mit AfterEffects CS4 ganz einfach und schnell hinbekomme?
Ich will einen Rauch-/Staubflug über das gesamte Format erzeugen.
Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiter helfen?
Viele Grüße Miriam


----------



## darkframe (13. Januar 2010)

Hi,

entweder Du machst das z.B. mit einer fraktalen Störung, die Du animierst oder Du schaust Dir mal hier das Tutorial an. Eine Projektdatei kannst Du da auch herunterladen, die auch das im Tutorial verwendete "Smoke Element" beinhaltet. Wenn Du Probleme mit den englischen Bezeichnungen hast, findest Du hier eine Gegenüberstellung Deutsch <-> Englisch.


----------

